# Flew Speaks Out: Professor Anthony Flew reviews the God Delusion



## Ambrose (Oct 14, 2009)

On 1st November 2007, Professor Antony Flew’s new book There is a God: How the World's Most Notorious Atheist Changed his Mind was published by HarperOne. Professor Flew has been called ‘the world's most influential philosophical atheist’, as well as ‘one of the most renowned atheists of the 20th Century’ (see Peter S. Williams’ bethinking.org article “A change of mind for Antony Flew”). In his book, Professor Flew recounts how he has come to believe in a Creator God as a result of the scientific evidence and philosophical argument.

Not surprisingly, his book caused quite a stir – as can be seen from the miscellaneous customer reviews on Amazon.co.uk. Some of those comments (and those elsewhere) implied that Flew was used by his co-author, Roy Varghese, and did not in fact know what was in the book. This is a serious charge to which Professor Flew responded and which he reiterated in a recent letter (dated 4th June 2008) to a friend of UCCF who has shown it to us. Professor Flew writes:

I have rebutted these criticisms in the following statement: “My name is on the book and it represents exactly my opinions. I would not have a book issued in my name that I do not 100 per cent agree with. I needed someone to do the actual writing because I’m 84 and that was Roy Varghese’s role. The idea that someone manipulated me because I’m old is exactly wrong. I may be old but it is hard to manipulate me. That is my book and it represents my thinking.”

Professor Flew has recently written his forthright views on Richard Dawkins’ book The God Delusion. His article, reproduced below, shows Professor Flew’s key reasons for his belief in a Divine Intelligence. He also makes it clear in There is a God (page 213) that it is possible for an omnipotent being to choose to reveal himself to human beings, or to act in the world in other ways. Professor Flew’s article is offered here as testimony to the developing thinking of someone who is prepared to consider the evidence and follow its implications wherever it leads.

Professor Antony Flew writes:

The God Delusion by the atheist writer Richard Dawkins, is remarkable in the first place for having achieved some sort of record by selling over a million copies. But what is much more remarkable than that economic achievement is that the contents – or rather lack of contents – of this book show Dawkins himself to have become what he and his fellow secularists typically believe to be an impossibility: namely, a secularist bigot. (Helpfully, my copy of The Oxford Dictionary defines a bigot as ‘an obstinate or intolerant adherent of a point of view’).

The fault of Dawkins as an academic (which he still was during the period in which he composed this book although he has since announced his intention to retire) was his scandalous and apparently deliberate refusal to present the doctrine which he appears to think he has refuted in its strongest form. Thus we find in his index five references to Einstein. They are to the mask of Einstein and Einstein on morality; on a personal God; on the purpose of life (the human situation and on how man is here for the sake of other men and above all for those on whose well-being our own happiness depends); and finally on Einstein’s religious views. But (I find it hard to write with restraint about this obscurantist refusal on the part of Dawkins) he makes no mention of Einstein’s most relevant report: namely, that the integrated complexity of the world of physics has led him to believe that there must be a Divine Intelligence behind it. (I myself think it obvious that if this argument is applicable to the world of physics then it must be hugely more powerful if it is applied to the immeasurably more complicated world of biology.)

Of course many physicists with the highest of reputations do not agree with Einstein in this matter. But an academic attacking some ideological position which s/he believes to be mistaken must of course attack that position in its strongest form. This Dawkins does not do in the case of Einstein and his failure is the crucial index of his insincerity of academic purpose and therefore warrants me in charging him with having become, what he has probably believed to be an impossibility, a secularist bigot.

© Antony Flew 2008

H συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2009)

Η παρουσίαση του βιβλίου στη _New York Times_ καταλήγει:
Flew’s testament ends with a hint that his journey is not yet over. He has not, he says, made any contact with the infinite Mind: “But who knows what could happen next? Someday I might hear a Voice that says, ‘Can you hear me now?’” It is unclear whether Flew has lost the desire to reason effectively or whether he no longer cares what is published in his name. Either way, it seems that this lost sheep remains rather lost.​Δεν είναι η μεγαλύτερη κακία που γράφτηκε για το βιβλίο.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν είναι η μεγαλύτερη κακία που γράφτηκε για το βιβλίο.



Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όρμηξαν να τον φάνε. Αμφισβήτησαν μέχρι και την ψυχική του υγεία, λέγοντας ότι το βιβλίο του γράφτηκε (ή μάλλον υπαγορεύτηκε από τον γραμματέα του). Το πρώτο πράγμα βέβαια που μού έρχεται εμένα στο μυαλό όταν ακούω τέτοια είναι η φράση που αποδίδεται στον Άινσταϊν: "Highly developed spirits often encounter resistance from mediocre minds."

Πάντως, το απόσπασμα που παρέθεσες δεν απαντάει στα όσα λέει ο αξιότιμος κύριος καθηγητής για το έργο του Ντώκινς. 

Και τελικά αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα. Ότι οι κριτικοί αντί να κοιτάξουν *τι λέει *το κάθε κείμενο (την αξία του ως ιδέα δηλαδή, και την ποιότητα της σκέψης του), κοιτάζουν τα εύσημα αυτού που το έγραψε. Κρίμα! Λες και τα ράσα κάνουν τον παπά.


Αυτά προς το παρόν, πάω να ετοιμάσω την εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα βιβλιογραφία-πολεμική κατά του Ντώκινς (αξίζει τον κόπο άραγε; ) Να δω και τι έχει μεταφραστεί στα Ελληνικά από αυτά...


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2009)

Υπάρχει μπόλικη και πολύπλευρη κριτική για το βιβλίο του Ντόκινς, αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο να τα παραθέσεις. Ήδη έχει γίνει συζήτηση σε άλλο νήμα. Και για το βιβλίο του Flew έχουν γραφτεί σοβαρότερα πράγματα από την κριτική της NYT (αν και προσωπικά δεν θα το θεωρούσα απαραίτητο να τα βάζεις με την αλλαξοπιστία ενός ογδοντάχρονου). Με τι να ασχοληθεί κανείς. Με το επιχείρημα για τον Αϊνστάιν;

But (I find it hard to write with restraint about this obscurantist refusal on the part of Dawkins) he makes no mention of Einstein’s most relevant report: namely, that the integrated complexity of the world of physics has led him to believe that there must be a Divine Intelligence behind it.

Θα ήθελα να δω την πηγή αυτής της πληροφορίας για τον Αϊνστάιν. Αλλά, έτσι κι αλλιώς, το συγκεκριμένο επιχείρημα («there must be a divine intelligence») είναι —πόσες φορές πρέπει να το πει κανείς;— έωλο. Το να βλέπεις τα πράγματα να γίνονται πιο έξυπνα μέσα από μια διαδικασία «αυτό δουλεύει—αυτό δεν δουλεύει» είναι κατανοητό. Το να λες ότι τα πράγματα τα έφτιαξε κάποιος σοφός χωρίς να εξηγείς πού βρέθηκε ο σοφός — ε, αυτό το επιχείρημα, αν δεν το έχεις απορρίψει από το δημοτικό, δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πας παραπέρα.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 14, 2009)

Οι θρησκευτικές ιδέες του Einstein εδώ.

Τώρα, το επιχείρημα του Ντώκινς "πού βρέθηκε ο σοφός ή ποιος τον έφτιαξε;" θα έκανε ένα θεολόγο ή ένα φιλόσοφο να χαμογελάσει.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2009)

Χθες είδα μια συνέντευξη του Διονύση Σιμόπουλου στην τηλεόραση. Είπε απερίφραστα ότι «το να ζητά κάποιος από την επιστήμη να αποδείξει την ύπαρξη του Θεού, αποτελεί την ύψιστη ύβρι».


----------



## sapere_aude (Oct 14, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Τώρα, το επιχείρημα του Ντώκινς "πού βρέθηκε ο σοφός ή ποιος τον έφτιαξε;" θα έκανε ένα θεολόγο ή ένα φιλόσοφο να χαμογελάσει.



O ye of little faith - ένα χαμόγελο θα σας θάψει!

Q: What was God doing before He created the Universe? 
A: Forever procrastinating.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 14, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Χθες είδα μια συνέντευξη του Διονύση Σιμόπουλου στην τηλεόραση. Είπε απερίφραστα ότι «το να ζητά κάποιος από την επιστήμη να αποδείξει την ύπαρξη του Θεού, αποτελεί την ύψιστη ύβρι».



Αυτό λέω κι εγώ σε όσους μού λένε ότι οι επιστήμονες δεν πιστεύουν στο Θεό. Ότι οι επιστήμονες δεν είναι σε θέση ούτε να πουν ότι υπάρχει, ούτε να πουν ότι δεν υπάρχει. 

@Sapere: καμία σχέση με faith.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2009)

Ένας λόγος, πάντως, που εγώ λάτρεψα τον Ντόκινς είναι που πολέμησε αυτό το sitting on the fence, το «α σεβάλ», του αγνωστικισμού. Αν και είναι καλός ο αγνωστικισμός, όταν στη δύση της ζωής σου αποφασίσεις να τα γυρίσεις — αρκεί να γύρεις από τη μια μεριά του φράχτη. (Που μου θυμίζει και το ανέκδοτο με τον γέρο που όλο έγερνε και όλο έτρεχαν να τον στήσουν όρθιο...)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 14, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι το θεωρώ εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνο όταν άνθρωποι με το κύρος της επιστημονικότητας που έχει ο Ντώκινς, βγαίνουν και κάνουν δηλώσεις τύπου The God Delusion και μάλιστα χωρίς να έχουν παιδέψει το μυαλό τους στα στοιχειώδη της θεολογίας ή της φιλοσοφίας (όπως φαίνεται από την ερώτηση "ποιος δημιούργησε το θεό"; ) Είναι ένα πράγμα να πεις "εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει Θεός" και άλλο να πεις "Η επιστήμη δεν δέχεται την ύπαρξη του Θεού".


----------



## sapere_aude (Oct 14, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Αυτό λέω κι εγώ σε όσους μού λένε ότι οι επιστήμονες δεν πιστεύουν στο Θεό. Ότι οι επιστήμονες δεν είναι σε θέση ούτε να πουν ότι υπάρχει, ούτε να πουν ότι δεν υπάρχει.



Μπορώ να σκεφτώ και μερικά άλλα πράγματα που κανείς δεν είναι σε θέση να αποδείξει ότι δεν υπάρχουν. Και λοιπόν;
Συμφωνούμε τουλάχιστον ότι τα *δόγματα* της οποιασδήποτε θρησκείας είναι παντελώς αυθαίρετα και αναπόδεικτα;



Ambrose said:


> Είναι ένα πράγμα να πεις "εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει Θεός" και άλλο να πεις "Η επιστήμη δεν δέχεται την ύπαρξη του Θεού".



Είσαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις διαβάσει το βιβλίο του Ντόκινς; Μήπως τον μπερδεύεις με τον Στένγκερ;


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2009)

Εδώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον Αμβρόσιο. Κανένας επιστήμονας δεν μπορεί να μιλήσει σαν εκπρόσωπος της επιστήμης που είναι αόριστη έννοια. Και εξίσου ενοχλητικό είναι να κοροϊδεύεις κάποιον που λέει ότι υπάρχει Θεός, όπως ο Φλου (που δεν τον ήξερα). 
Όπως παιδαριώδες μου φαίνεται το ότι θέλει κανείς να κραδαίνει τον Ντώκινς στο ένα χέρι και να διαλαλεί την μη-ύπαρξη Θεού. Γιατί χρειάζεται επιστημονική απόδειξη για κάτι που στο κάτω κάτω είναι προσωπικό ζήτημα και θα έπρεπε να είναι σεβαστή κάθε προτίμηση του άλλου. Γιατί χρειάζεται κάποια αυθεντία να μας πει μην στενοχωριέσαι, έχεις δίκιο που είσαι άθεος/ θρησκευόμενος/ αγνωστικιστής;


----------



## sapere_aude (Oct 14, 2009)

SBE said:


> Γιατί χρειάζεται επιστημονική απόδειξη για κάτι που στο κάτω κάτω είναι προσωπικό ζήτημα και θα έπρεπε να είναι σεβαστή κάθε προτίμηση του άλλου.



Συμφωνώ ότι δεν θα άξιζε τόση φασαρία αν ήταν _*πράγματι*_ προσωπικό ζήτημα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2009)

Σάπερε, συγχέεις την θρησκευτική πίστη με τη θρησκεία. 
Και πιο συγκεκριμένα με την Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία της Ελλάδας. 
Ο Ντόκινς ή ο Φλου δεν βλέπω να ασχολούνται με την οργανωμένη λατρεία, επομένως συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια.


----------



## sapere_aude (Oct 14, 2009)

SBE, ας μην αρχίσουμε πάλι τα ίδια περί indoctrination κλπ.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 14, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Μπορώ να σκεφτώ και μερικά άλλα πράγματα που κανείς δεν είναι σε θέση να αποδείξει ότι δεν υπάρχουν. Και λοιπόν;
> Συμφωνούμε τουλάχιστον ότι τα *δόγματα* της οποιασδήποτε θρησκείας είναι παντελώς αυθαίρετα και αναπόδεικτα;



Αυθαίρετα όχι. Είναι συστήματα σκέψης με εξαιρετική συνοχή και συνέπεια. Εκτός κι αν θεωρήσουμε και τη σύγχρονη επιστήμη που βασίζεται σε αξιώματα, αυθαίρετη. Αναπόδεικτα από ποια άποψη; Η μυστικιστική εμπειρία είναι πάντα υποκειμενική και εσωτερική. Εκτός κι αν περιμένουμε τον Θεό να κατέβει στην πλατεία Συντάγματος για να τον μετρήσουμε. 



sapere_aude said:


> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις διαβάσει το βιβλίο του Ντόκινς; Μήπως τον μπερδεύεις με τον Στένγκερ;



Ναι, Στένγκερ έχω διαβάσει, όχι Ντώκινς, πώς την πάτησα έτσι...   



sapere_aude said:


> Συμφωνώ ότι δεν θα άξιζε τόση φασαρία αν ήταν _*πράγματι*_ προσωπικό ζήτημα.



Μα φυσικά και είναι προσωπικό ζήτημα. Ο κάθε ένας έχει μυαλό για να σκεφτεί και να κρίνει. Και είναι υπεύθυνος γι΄αυτά που κουβαλάει στο κεφάλι του.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 14, 2009)

Και μια ερώτηση προς όλους όσους κατά καιρούς με έχουν ρωτήσει αν πράγματι έχω διαβάσει Ντώκινς (δηλ. παρακαλώ όχι τόσο υποτίμηση): εσείς έχετε διαβάσει Θεολογία; Έχετε διαβάσει την Καινή Διαθήκη ή έστω ένα από τα ευαγγέλια; Έχετε διαβάσει τις Βουδιστικές Σούτρας, το Μπαγκαβάτ Γκιτά, το Κοράνι ή ο,τιδήποτε από τα παραπάνω τέλος πάντων; 

Και καλά αν η θεολογία, πέφτει λίγο βαριά. Έστω φιλοσοφία και συγκεκριμένα μεταφυσική. Έχετε διαβάσει Πλάτωνα, Αριστοτέλη, Ηράκλειτο, Πλωτίνο, Σπινόζα ή έστω κάτι από αυτούς;

O Ντώκινς άραγε έχει ασχοληθεί;


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Someday I might hear a Voice that says, ‘Can you hear me now?’”



Εδώ απλά θέλω να δώσω λίγο συγκείμενο: στις διαφημίσεις της τηλεφωνικής εταιρείας Verizon έχουν (ή, για να ακριβολογούμε, είχαν) έναν τύπο ο οποίος υποτίθεται πως ήλεγχε τη σύνδεση, ρωτώντας όποιον ήταν στην άλλη γραμμή την ερώτηση που παρατίθεται στο άρθρο των NYT. 

Σχετικά με τον Ντώκινς, κι επειδή μόλις τώρα τελειώνω το τελευταίο του βιβλίο, που είναι πολύ καλύτερο από το Γκαντ Ντιλούζιον, παραθέτω την πρώτη πρόταση από την κριτική του Ήγκλτον:

"Imagine someone holding forth on biology whose only knowledge of the subject is the Book of British Birds, and you have a rough idea of what it feels like to read Richard Dawkins on theology."


----------



## sapere_aude (Oct 14, 2009)

Αμβρόσιε, έχω δει σχιζοφρενείς που το παραλήρημά τους έχει _ζηλευτή_ συνοχή και συνέπεια. Όσο για το επιχείρημά σου περί μυστικιστικών εμπειριών, νομίζω ότι θα έκανε ένα επιστήμονα/ρασιοναλιστή να χαμογελάσει.
Λες ότι _"ο κάθε ένας έχει μυαλό για να σκεφτεί και να κρίνει"_. Γιατί τότε άλλοι σκέφτονται και κρίνουν ότι υπάρχει μια θεότητα 3 σε 1 ενώ άλλοι σκέφτονται και κρίνουν ότι ο Θεός είναι ένας και προφήτης του είναι ο Μωάμεθ; Γιατί υπάρχει γεωγραφική κατανομή των θρησκευτικών δοξασιών; Μήπως έχει να κάνει με childhood indoctrination;
Όσο για την "ερώτηση προς όλους όσους κατά καιρούς...", νομίζω ότι είναι σαφές ότι αναφερόμουν σε *συγκεκριμένη* παρερμηνεία της επιχειρηματολογίας του Ντόκινς - ο Fearless Leader παραδέχεται ότι η ανυπαρξία θεού *δεν* μπορεί να αποδειχτεί επιστημονικά.


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 14, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Όσο για το επιχείρημά σου περί μυστικιστικών εμπειριών, νομίζω ότι θα έκανε ένα επιστήμονα/ρασιοναλιστή να χαμογελάσει.



Να σημειώσω καταρχήν ότι μάλλον το παρόν νήμα δεν το έχω διαβάσει πολύ προσεκτικά, καθώς δεν ξέρω πού αναφέρεται ο Ambrose στο μυστικισμό. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πάντως, σκέφτηκα ότι οι παρακάτω προτάσεις του (άθεου) καθηγητή Βιολογίας και Νευρολογίας στο Στάνφορντ Robert Sapolsky ίσως να είναι σχετικές με τη συζήτησή σας:

"By contrast, the potential for ecstasy is deeply intertwined with religiosity, where the mere possibility of belief and faith in the absence of proof is where it can be an ecstatic, moving truth. [...] But just because science can explain so many unknowns doesn’t mean that it can explain everything, or that it can vanquish the unknowable. That is why religious belief is not obsolete. The world would not be a better place without ecstasy, but it would be one if there wasn’t religion. But don’t expect science to fill the hole that would be left behind, or to convince you that there is none."

Πηγή


----------



## sapere_aude (Oct 14, 2009)

I have considered the impudent accusations of Mr Dawkins with exasperation at his lack of serious scholarship. He has apparently not read the detailed discourses of Count Roderigo of Seville on the exquisite and exotic leathers of the Emperor's boots, nor does he give a moment's consideration to Bellini's masterwork, On the Luminescence of the Emperor's Feathered Hat. We have entire schools dedicated to writing learned treatises on the beauty of the Emperor's raiment, and every major newspaper runs a section dedicated to imperial fashion; Dawkins cavalierly dismisses them all. He even laughs at the highly popular and most persuasive arguments of his fellow countryman, Lord D. T. Mawkscribbler, who famously pointed out that the Emperor would not wear common cotton, nor uncomfortable polyester, but must, I say must, wear undergarments of the finest silk.

Dawkins arrogantly ignores all these deep philosophical ponderings to crudely accuse the Emperor of nudity.

Personally, I suspect that perhaps the Emperor might not be fully clothed — how else to explain the apparent sloth of the staff at the palace laundry — but, well, everyone else does seem to go on about his clothes, and this Dawkins fellow is such a rude upstart who lacks the wit of my elegant circumlocutions, that, while unable to deal with the substance of his accusations, I should at least chide him for his very bad form.

Until Dawkins has trained in the shops of Paris and Milan, until he has learned to tell the difference between a ruffled flounce and a puffy pantaloon, we should all pretend he has not spoken out against the Emperor's taste. His training in biology may give him the ability to recognize dangling genitalia when he sees it, but it has not taught him the proper appreciation of Imaginary Fabrics.

*PZ Myers*
http://tinyurl.com/37njlj


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2009)

Υπόσχομαι να διαβάσω τον Ίγκλτον με ησυχία, γιατί στο βιαστικό διάβασμα μού φάνηκε μεγάλη φούσκα. Το _Greatest Show on Earth: The Evidence for Evolution_ έχει φρέσκες σκέψεις ή επαναλαμβάνει πράγματα που έχει γράψει στα άλλα περί εξέλιξης βιβλία του;


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 14, 2009)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, πάνω στα διαδικαστικά: θα ήταν νομίζω πιο ευγενικό αντί απλώς να παραθέτει κανείς ένα κείμενο (υποθέτω επειδή νομίζει πως είναι το knock-down argument, enough said) να δίνει και δυο κουβέντες εισαγωγής ή σχολιασμού, όταν έδώ συζητούμε κάποια πράγματα.

Όσο για το knock-down argument: ναι αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για τη θρησκεία και τη θρησκευτική πίστη, πράγματα που έχουν επηρεάσει δισεκατομμύρια ανθρώπους ανά τους αιώνες, _συμπεριλαμβανομένων_ και επιστημόνων που κέρδισαν το Νόμπελ στις θετικές επιστήμες. Ας μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα. Μπορεί ο Ντώκινς και τα τσιράκια του (δεν αναφέρομαι σε σένα sapere_aude, αλλά στον κύκλο του ίδιου του Ντώκινς) να πιστεύουν ότι η θρησκεία είναι ασήμαντη, αλλά υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί σοβαροί στοχαστές που διαφωνούν. Το ελάχιστο που θα μπορούσε να κάνει ο Ντώκινς (εφόσον ήθελε να γράψει βιβλίο πάνω στο θέμα, κανείς εξάλλου δεν τον ανάγκασε) θα ήταν να κάτσει πρώτα και να μάθει 5-10 πράγματα πάνω στο αντικείμενο (και μετά πάλι τα ίδια συμπεράσματα θα είχε κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, αλλά θα ένιωθα πως τα λεφτά που έδωσα για το βιβλίο δεν πήγαν στράφι).


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 14, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Αμβρόσιε, έχω δει σχιζοφρενείς που το παραλήρημά τους έχει _ζηλευτή_ συνοχή και συνέπεια.


Μού κάνει εντύπωση που έχεις δει σχιζοφρενείς που το παραλήρημά τους έχει συνοχή και συνέπεια, γιατί ένα από τα συμπτώματα της σχιζοφρένειας είναι το αντίθετο. Για την ακρίβεια, η έλλειψη συνοχής (ασυναρτησία) είναι _ο ορισμός του παραληρήματος_. Αλλά εδώ sapere συγχέεις δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα. Άλλο ένα παραλήρημα κι άλλο ένα ολόκληρο σύστημα σκέψης που ξεκινάει χιλιάδες χρόνια πριν και που εξακολουθεί να είναι ζωντανό. Μην τρελαθούμε εντελώς! (μιλώντας για σχιζοφρένεια)



sapere_aude said:


> Όσο για το επιχείρημά σου περί μυστικιστικών εμπειριών, νομίζω ότι θα έκανε ένα επιστήμονα/ρασιοναλιστή να χαμογελάσει.


Οι αληθινοί επιστήμονες (αυτοί δηλ. που έχουν ανοιχτό μυαλό και ψάχνουν) όχι μόνο δεν χαμογελάνε, αλλά μελετάνε και το ψάχνουν επισταμένα. Μερικά παραδείγματα από τα εκατοντάδες που υπάρχουν και που δείχνουν πόσο μπροστά είναι στην Αμερική και πόσο πίσω είμαστε εμείς στη σκέψη μας:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A43006-2005Jan2.html
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=8df52e811a80d5dec87a9679efa12972
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ian_Stevenson

Νέος κλάδος: Νευροθεολογία



sapere_aude said:


> Λες ότι _"ο κάθε ένας έχει μυαλό για να σκεφτεί και να κρίνει"_. Γιατί τότε άλλοι σκέφτονται και κρίνουν ότι υπάρχει μια θεότητα 3 σε 1 ενώ άλλοι σκέφτονται και κρίνουν ότι ο Θεός είναι ένας και προφήτης του είναι ο Μωάμεθ; Γιατί υπάρχει γεωγραφική κατανομή των θρησκευτικών δοξασιών; Μήπως έχει να κάνει με childhood indoctrination;



Το ερώτημά σου είναι μεταφυσικής/θεολογικής φύσεως (γιατί φτώχεια, γιατί πόλεμος, γιατί αρρώστια). Άλλωστε, τι πάει να πει childhood indoctrination. Ξέρω πάρα πολλούς ανθρώπους που ανατράφηκαν από θεούσες μητέρες και πατεράδες και αυτοί μόνο έτσι δεν είναι. Και το αντίθετο. Αυτά τα πράγματα δεν έχουν κανόνες. Ενήλικες είμαστε. Πρόσβαση στη γνώση υπάρχει. 



sapere_aude said:


> Όσο για την "ερώτηση προς όλους όσους κατά καιρούς...", νομίζω ότι είναι σαφές ότι αναφερόμουν σε *συγκεκριμένη* παρερμηνεία της επιχειρηματολογίας του Ντόκινς - ο Fearless Leader παραδέχεται ότι η ανυπαρξία θεού *δεν* μπορεί να αποδειχτεί επιστημονικά.



Ναι, αλλά η ερώτηση παραμένει. Ο Ντώκινς έχει μελετήσει θεολογία ή έστω φιλοσοφία; Γιατί το ερώτημα που θέτει "ποιος σχεδίασε τον σχεδιαστή", πραγματικά θα έκανε έναν φιλόσοφο ή έναν θεολόγο να χαμογελάσει.


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Υπόσχομαι να διαβάσω τον Ίγκλτον με ησυχία, γιατί στο βιαστικό διάβασμα μού φάνηκε μεγάλη φούσκα. Το _Greatest Show on Earth: The Evidence for Evolution_ έχει φρέσκες σκέψεις ή επαναλαμβάνει πράγματα που έχει γράψει στα άλλα περί εξέλιξης βιβλία του;



Σκέψεις φρέσκες όχι και τόσο, αλλά πολλά καινούρια στοιχεία (καθώς και πολύ πρόσφατα αποτελέσματα άλλων επιστημόνων). Από την άλλη το _Why Evolution Is True_ του Jerry Coyne (ο οποίος δεν γράφει βιβλία απλώς αλλά το ασκεί το επάγγελμα) στο οποίο αναφέρεται πολλάκις ο Ντώκινς φαίνεται να είναι ακόμα πιο ενδιαφέρον, αλλά δεν έχω ιδία άποψη.


----------



## sapere_aude (Oct 14, 2009)

_> Ambrose:
> Μού κάνει εντύπωση που έχεις δει σχιζοφρενείς που το παραλήρημά τους έχει συνοχή και συνέπεια, γιατί ένα από τα συμπτώματα της σχιζοφρένειας είναι το αντίθετο. Για την ακρίβεια, η έλλειψη συνοχής (ασυναρτησία) είναι ο ορισμός του παραληρήματος._

Μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα; Η ασυναρτησία σαφώς και *δεν* είναι αναγκαία συνθήκη του παραληρήματος _(delusions)_ των σχιζοφρενών. Πολλοί σχιζοφρενείς έχουν παραληρητικές ιδέες με _εντυπωσιακή_ συνοχή. 
_"Paranoid schizophrenics have well-organized delusions of persecution, grandiosity and jealousy." 
GC Davison, JM Neale: Abnormal Psychology - Study Guide_

> Ambrose:
> Άλλο ένα παραλήρημα κι άλλο ένα ολόκληρο σύστημα σκέψης που ξεκινάει χιλιάδες χρόνια πριν και που εξακολουθεί να είναι ζωντανό.

Το ίδιο και οι προλήψεις, οι δεισιδαιμονίες, η αστρολογία κλπ

> Ambrose:
> Αυθαίρετα όχι. Είναι συστήματα σκέψης με εξαιρετική συνοχή και συνέπεια. 
> Αναπόδεικτα από ποια άποψη; Η μυστικιστική εμπειρία είναι πάντα υποκειμενική και εσωτερική.
> Οι αληθινοί επιστήμονες (αυτοί δηλ. που έχουν ανοιχτό μυαλό και ψάχνουν) όχι μόνο δεν χαμογελάνε, αλλά μελετάνε και το ψάχνουν επισταμένα.

Φοβάμαι ότι παρεξήγησες το ...χαμόγελο και επιχειρηματολογείς χωρίς λόγο. 
Κανείς δεν αμφισβητεί την ύπαρξη μυστικιστικών εμπειριών και την αναγκαιότητα της μελέτης τους. Το χαμόγελο είχε να κάνει με τον συμφυρμό μη αυθαιρεσίας / συνοχής / μυστικισμού / υποκειμενισμού / εσωτερικότητας.

> Ambrose:
> Άλλωστε, τι πάει να πει childhood indoctrination. Ξέρω πάρα πολλούς ανθρώπους που ανατράφηκαν από θεούσες μητέρες και πατεράδες και αυτοί μόνο έτσι δεν είναι. Και το αντίθετο. Αυτά τα πράγματα δεν έχουν κανόνες.

Τι πάει να πει _childhood indoctrination_;; Ξέρεις πολλούς ανθρώπους;; Θα πρέπει να αστειεύεσαι. Δεν νομίζω ότι απάντησες στην ερώτησή μου.

> Ambrose:
> Ενήλικες είμαστε. Πρόσβαση στη γνώση υπάρχει. 

Προφανώς υποτιμάς τη σημασία του _mindfucking_. Βλέπε Μάλτα, Πακιστάν, ΗΠΑ.

> Ambrose:
> Ναι, αλλά η ερώτηση παραμένει. Ο Ντώκινς έχει μελετήσει θεολογία ή έστω φιλοσοφία;

Στο _God Delusion_ ο συγγραφέας τονίζει ότι η επιχειρηματολογία του στρέφεται κατά του _personal God_ των μονοθεϊστικών θρησκειών ο οποίος φέρεται να διατάζει, να εξοργίζεται, να τιμωρεί, να εισακούει προσευχές και να παραβιάζει τους φυσικούς νόμους κατά το δοκούν. Δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν οι _nuances_ των σοφιστικέ θεολόγων, αλλά οι δοξασίες της μεγάλης μάζας των πιστών.

God bless atheism.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 14, 2009)

Sapere, κι εγώ ξέρω πολλούς ανθρώπους που έχουν ανατραφεί από θεούσες/ους και γίναν το αντίθετο (αλλά το αντίστροφο δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει). Καιρό έχεις να περάσεις από τα μέρη μου.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2009)

Το επιχείρημα στο οποίο αναφέρεται ο sapere λέει ότι, αν κρίνουμε από τη γεωγραφική κατανομή των θρησκειών, ο θεός στον οποίο πιστεύουμε είναι αποτέλεσμα κατήχησης που ξεκίνησε σε τρυφερή ηλικία και σπανιότατα επιλογή ώριμου ανθρώπου. Κάποιοι ωριμάζουν, οι περισσότεροι (και ανάλογα με τη χώρα) μένουν σ' αυτά που τους έμαθαν όταν ήταν παιδιά. Πρόκειται για ένα απλό κοινωνικό φαινόμενο και δεν υπάρχει τίποτα το μυστικιστικό σ' αυτό.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 15, 2009)

Αυτό δεν το αρνείται κανείς, φαντάζομαι. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει π.χ. με ό,τι ονομάζουμε μικροαστική ιδεολογία/νοοτροπία. Και αυτό το τελευταίο μου φαίνεται πιο σοβαρό...


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 15, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα; Η ασυναρτησία σαφώς και *δεν* είναι αναγκαία συνθήκη του παραληρήματος _(delusions)_ των σχιζοφρενών. Πολλοί σχιζοφρενείς έχουν παραληρητικές ιδέες με _εντυπωσιακή_ συνοχή.
> _"Paranoid schizophrenics have well-organized delusions of persecution, grandiosity and jealousy."
> GC Davison, JM Neale: Abnormal Psychology - Study Guide_



Από το ΛΚΝ:

1. λόγια ασυνάρτητα και χωρίς νόημα, που αποτελούν σύμπτωμα διανοητικής σύγχυσης σε ορισμένες οργανικές ή ψυχικές παθήσεις, παραμιλητό: Ψηνόταν από τον πυρετό και είχε ~. || Tρομώδες ~, οξύ παραλήρημα που εμφανίζεται σε αλκοολικούς και συνοδεύεται από σπασμούς κτλ.· (πρβ. ντελίριο)

Από το ΛΝΕΓ:

3. οξεία αλλά αναστρέψιμη ψυχική διαταραχή, που χαρακτηρίζεται από απώλεια του προσανατολισμού, αδυναμία αντιλήψεως του περιβάλλοντος, ψευδαισθήσεις ή παραισθήσεις και βίαιη συμπεριφορά του ασθενούς. 



sapere_aude said:


> Το ίδιο και οι προλήψεις, οι δεισιδαιμονίες, η αστρολογία κλπ



Αυτό δεν είναι απάντηση, αλλά ούτε και λογικό επιχείρημα. Όπως επίσης δεν είναι λογικό επιχείρημα στη συζήτηση μέχρι στιγμής ότι εσύ έχεις δουλέψει με σχιζοφρενείς που είχαν ψευδαισθήσεις με συνοχή, άρα οι θρησκείες είναι για τα μπάζα. 

Θα παρακαλέσω, αν είναι να συζητήσουμε, να ακούμε τι λέει ο άλλος και να απαντάμε αναλόγως. 



sapere_aude said:


> Φοβάμαι ότι παρεξήγησες το ...χαμόγελο και επιχειρηματολογείς χωρίς λόγο.
> Κανείς δεν αμφισβητεί την ύπαρξη μυστικιστικών εμπειριών και την αναγκαιότητα της μελέτης τους. Το χαμόγελο είχε να κάνει με τον συμφυρμό μη αυθαιρεσίας / συνοχής / μυστικισμού / υποκειμενισμού / εσωτερικότητας.



Επί της ουσίας έχεις να πεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο σε αυτά που παρέθεσα ή θα μιλάμε με γενικούρες; Διαφωνείς με αυτό που είπα; Κι αν ναι, γιατί; Αμφισβητείς την μυστικιστική εμπειρία; Αν όχι, μπορείς να την καταρρίψεις ή να την εξηγήσεις με αποδείξεις (και να μην την εξοβελίσεις στο εξώτερο σκότος της σχιζοφρένειας, των ονείρων ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι; ) Ποια είναι τα όρια της επιστήμης; Ή δεν υπάρχουν;

Και δύο τελευταία πράγματα:

Μήπως θεωρώντας ότι οι άνθρωποι είναι στο έλεος των όσων έμαθαν από την παιδική τους ηλικία, τους υποτιμάτε; Τη σημασία του mindfucking τη βλέπω σε εξέλιξη εδώ και δεκαετίες στη χώρα την οποία ζω. Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ο κάθε ένας δεν είναι υπεύθυνος για τις επιλογές του. 

Τέλος, ας μην συγχέουμε τη θρησκεία και τον τρόπο με τον οποίο αυτή χρησιμοποιείται από τους ανθρώπους με τη ...θρησκεία (ή πνευματικότητα). Το πρόβλημα με τα θρησκευτικά κείμενα είναι ότι δεν μπορούν να γίνουν εύκολα κατανοητά και έχουν πολλαπλά επίπεδα ερμηνείας και ανάγνωσης. Αυτό έχει οδηγήσει σε φοβερές παρανοήσεις με τις συνέπειες που όλοι γνωρίζουμε (π.χ. Ιερά Εξέταση, σταυροφορίες, Ισλάμ και επιθέσεις αυτοκτονίας κλπ). Αλλά τα έργα των ανθρώπων είναι ένα πράγμα και τα έργα του Θεού ένα άλλο. 

Και τέλος, για να κλείσουμε με τον Ντώκινς, όπως ήδη ειπώθηκε είτε στρέφεται κατά ενός προσωπικού Θεού, είτε όχι, αυτό δεν λέει τίποτα. Και ούτε μιλάμε για αποχρώσεις σοφιστικέ θεολόγων. Η ουσία είναι ότι μιλάει με την αυθεντία του επιστημονικού του κύρους για πράγματα που δεν κατέχει. Κι αυτό είναι το πιο επικίνδυνο mindfucking που τείνει να εξελιχθεί πλέον σε σκοταδισμό (bigot όπως λέει ο Flew στο άρθρο του) ! (ποιος θα το πίστευε)


----------



## sapere_aude (Oct 15, 2009)

Αμβρόσιε, άλλο το _delirium_ των οργανικών ψυχοσυνδρόμων και άλλο οι _delusions_ των σχιζοφρενών. Η παρανόηση οφείλεται στη σύγχυση που επικρατεί στην ελληνική ορολογία.
Για τα υπόλοιπα ουδέν σχόλιον. Νομίζω ότι είπαμε ήδη αρκετά.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 15, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Αμβρόσιε, άλλο το _delirium_ των οργανικών ψυχοσυνδρόμων και άλλο οι _delusions_ των σχιζοφρενών. Η παρανόηση οφείλεται στη σύγχυση που επικρατεί στην ελληνική ορολογία.



Το συγκεκριμένο μ' ενδιαφέρει και μεταφραστικά. Οπότε delusion όταν αναφέρεται σε σχιζοφρένεια = παραλήρημα;


----------



## sapere_aude (Oct 15, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Το συγκεκριμένο μ' ενδιαφέρει και μεταφραστικά. Οπότε delusion όταν αναφέρεται σε σχιζοφρένεια = παραλήρημα;



Καλό είναι να αποφεύγεται ο όρος _παραλήρημα_ όταν μιλάμε για τις _delusions_ της σχιζοφρένειας σε επιστημονικό context. 

*delirium* = παραλήρημα 
(πχ _delirium tremens_ = τρομώδες παραλήρημα)

*delusions* = παραληρητικές ιδέες 
(πχ _delusions of grandeur_ = παραληρητικές ιδέες μεγαλείου ή, καταχρηστικά, παραλήρημα μεγαλείου)


----------



## sapere_aude (Oct 28, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το _Greatest Show on Earth: The Evidence for Evolution_ έχει φρέσκες σκέψεις ή επαναλαμβάνει πράγματα που έχει γράψει στα άλλα περί εξέλιξης βιβλία του;



Είναι, όπως λέει η *Ruth Wishart* στο 01:45, "a new work detailing the evolutionary process in a way which would be fully accessible to the hard-of-thinking".


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2009)

Θαυμάσια και ευχαριστώ. (Έχω αποκτήσει το βιβλίο, στο μεταξύ, αλλά προς το παρόν διαβάζω αυτό.)


----------



## sapere_aude (Oct 29, 2009)

Και μια απολαυστική πρόσφατη συνέντευξη του *Hitchens*:


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2009)

Πως και κυκλοφόρησαν κοντά κοντά τόσα βιβλία για το θέμα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2009)

Την ίδια ερώτηση κάνει ο Jian Ghomeshi στο 16:50.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2009)

Και μια άκρως απλουστευτική και προσωπική ματιά: Μετά την πτώση του Τείχους, ο καπιταλισμός δεν μπόρεσε να ηρεμήσει και να κοιτάξει περισσότερο τον άνθρωπο. Αντίθετα, η παγκοσμιοποίηση δημιούργησε ακόμα μεγαλύτερο εσωτερικό ανταγωνισμό. Σαν νέος αντίπαλος πόλος παρουσιάστηκαν οι θεοκράτες-τρομοκράτες ενώ Αμερικανοί – Ευρωπαίοι – Ρώσοι – Κινέζοι έχουμε γίνει όλοι φίλοι. Η οικονομική ανασφάλεια οδηγεί τον μέσο πολίτη της Δύσης προς μεταφυσικές παραμυθίες και για διαφορετικούς λόγους Αμερικανοί και Ευρωπαίοι έχουμε γίνει ισλαμόφοβοι. Μετά λοιπόν κι από την οκταετία του Μπους με τον δικό της φονταμενταλισμό, κάποιοι μπούχτισαν και θέλουν να δουν μια επιστροφή στον ορθολογισμό.


----------



## Earion (Feb 26, 2011)

*Θρησκατέν*

Το Θρησκατέν (ή Θρησκετιδίνη κατά το επιστημονικό του όνομα) είναι ένα ισχυρό ναρκωτικό που δρα άμεσα στο κεντρικό νευρικό σύστημα και προκαλεί ποικίλα συμπτώματα, συχνά αντικοινωνικού και αυτοκαταστροφικού χαρακτήρα. Δημιουργεί μόνιμες αλλοιώσεις στον παιδικό εγκέφαλο, οι οποίες στον ενήλικο βίο μπορεί να επιφέρουν σοβαρές διαταραχές, όπως επικίνδυνες αυταπάτες που είναι δύσκολο να θεραπευθούν. Οι τέσσερις μοιραίας πτήσεις της 11ης Σεπτεμβρίου 2001 ήταν τριπάκια με Θρησκατέν· και οι δεκαεννέα αεροπειρατές ήταν μαστουρωμένοι. Το Θρησκατέν ευθύνεται για τις διώξεις των Μαγισσών του Σάλεμ καθώς και για τις σφαγές των ιθαγενών τις Νοτίου Αμερικής από τους κονκισταδόρες. Το Θρησκατέν πυροδότησε τους περισσότερους πολέμους στον ευρωπαϊκό μεσαίωνα και, πρόσφατα, το μακελειό που συνόδευσε τη διχοτόμηση της Ινδίας και της Ιρλανδίας.

Το Θρησκατέν μπορεί να κάνει ανθρώπους ψυχικά υγιείς να εγκαταλείψουν μια ζωή φυσιολογική και να βρουν καταφύγιο σε κλειστές κοινότητες χρονίως εξαρτημένων. Τα μέλη αυτών των κοινοτήτων είναι συνήθως του αυτού φύλου και απαγορεύουν αυστηρά, συχνά ιδεοληπτικά, τη σεξουαλική δραστηριότητα. Η τάση προς μια αγωνιώδη απαγόρευση του σεξ δεν παύει να εμφανίζεται μονότονα στις ποικίλες παραλλαγές της συμπτωματολογίας του Θρησκατέν. Το Θρησκατέν δεν φαίνεται να μειώνει τη λίμπιντο, αλλά συχνά οδηγεί σε μανιώδεις απόπειρες μείωσης της σεξουαλικής ηδονής των άλλων. Σύνηθες παράδειγμα είναι η φιληδονία με την οποία πολλοί εξαρτημένοι από το Θρησκατέν καταδικάζουν την ομοφυλοφιλία.

Όπως και άλλα ναρκωτικά, το ραφιναρισμένο Θρησκατέν σε μικρές δόσεις είναι κατά κανόνα αβλαβές και μπορεί να καταναλωθεί ως τονωτικό σε κοινωνικές εκδηλώσεις, όπως γάμους, κηδείες και δημόσιες τελετές. Οι ειδικοί διαφωνούν ως προς το αν αυτά τα κοινωνικά τριπάκια, μολονότι καθαυτά αβλαβή, οδηγούν σε σκληρότερες και πιο εθιστικές μορφές του ναρκωτικού.

Μέτριες δόσεις του Θρησκατέν, αν και δεν είναι επικίνδυνες» μπορούν να παραμορφώσουν την αντίληψη της πραγματικότητας. Πεποιθήσεις οι οποίες δεν έχουν καμία βάση, γιατί διαψεύδονται από την πραγματικότητα, ανοσοποιούνται με την άμεση δράση του ναρκωτικού στο κεντρικό νευρικό σύστημα. Θα ακούσεις αυτούς που είναι υπό την επήρεια του ναρκωτικού να μιλούν στον αέρα ή να μουρμουρίζουν διάφορα στον εαυτό τους, προφανώς πεπεισμένοι ότι οι προσωπικές τους επιθυμίες, αν εκφραστούν με αυτόν τον τρόπο, θα πραγματοποιηθούν, ακόμη και με κόστος την ευημερία των άλλων ή την ελαφρά παραβίαση των φυσικών νόμων. Αυτή η διαταραχή συνοδεύεται συχνά από αλλόκοτα τικ και κινήσεις των χεριών, στερεότυπα ρυθμικά νεύματα της κεφαλής προς έναν τοίχο ή Ψυχαναγκαστικό Σύνδρομο Προσανατολισμού (ΨΣΠ: στροφή προς την ανατολή πεντάκις ημερησίως).

Το Θρησκατέν σε μεγάλες δόσεις είναι παραισθησιογόνο. Οι σκληροί χρήστες μπορούν να ακούσουν φωνές μέσα στο κεφάλι τους ή να έχουν οπτικές παραισθήσεις που τους φαίνονται τόσο πραγματικές ώστε να πείθουν και τους άλλους για τη γνησιότητά τους. Ένα άτομο που μιλάει πειστικά για τις εξαιρετικές παραισθήσεις που είχε μπορεί να γίνει σεβαστό, ακόμη και να τον ακολουθήσουν σαν ηγέτη όσοι θεωρούν τον εαυτό τους λιγότερο τυχερό. Αυτή η παθολογία του οπαδού παρατηρείται και μετά τον θάνατο του ηγέτη, και η συμπτωματολογία μπορεί να συμπεριλάβει αλλόκοτες ψυχεδελικές εκδηλώσεις όπως η κανιβαλιστική φαντασίωση της «πόσης του αίματος και της βρώσης της σάρκας» του ηγέτη.

Η χρόνια χρήση του Θρησκατέν μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε εφιαλτικά τριπάκια όπου ο χρήστης έχει τρομακτικές αυταπάτες, όπως φόβους ότι υφίσταται μαρτύρια όχι στον πραγματικό κόσμο αλλά σε έναν μεταθανάτιο φαντασιακό κόσμο. Τριπάκια αυτού του είδους συνοδεύονται από εμμονές κολασμών που είναι εξίσου χαρακτηριστικές όσο και ο ιδεοληπτικός «φόβος της σεξουαλικότητας» στον οποίο ήδη αναφερθήκαμε. Η κουλτούρα των κολασμών που καλλιεργεί το Θρησκατέν κλιμακώνεται από το «χαστουκάκι» μέχρι το «μαστίγωμα», τον «λιθοβολισμό» (ειδικά για τις μοιχαλίδες και τα θύματα βιασμού), τον ακρωτηριασμό και την καταχθόνια φαντασίωση της «ετεροτιμωρίας», την εκτέλεση ενός για τις αμαρτίες άλλων.

Θα μπορούσαμε να υποθέσουμε ότι ένα τόσο επικίνδυνο και εθιστικό ναρκωτικό θα ήταν πρώτο στον κατάλογο των απαγορευμένων ουσιών, με παραδειγματικές ποινές για τους εμπόρους. Όχι· μπορείς να το προμηθευτείς εύκολα οπουδήποτε στον κόσμο και δεν χρειάζεσαι καν συνταγή. Οι επαγγελματίες έμποροι είναι πολυάριθμοι, είναι οργανωμένοι σε ιεραρχημένα καρτέλ και το πουλάνε ελεύθερα στον δρόμο και σε κτίρια που ανεγέρθηκαν για αυτόν τον σκοπό. Ορισμένα καρτέλ είναι επιτήδεια στην εξαπάτηση φτωχών ανθρώπων που αναζητούν απεγνωσμένα τη δόση τους. «Νονοί» έχουν καταλάβει υψηλές θέσεις και συνομιλούν με βασιλείς, προέδρους και πρωθυπουργούς. Οι κυβερνήσεις δεν κάνουν απλώς τα στραβά μάτια σε αυτό το εμπόριο, το απαλλάσσουν από οποιοδήποτε φόρο. Ακόμη χειρότερα, επιχορηγούν σχολεία που λειτουργούν με στόχο την εξάρτηση των παιδιών.

Αφορμή να γράψω αυτό το άρθρο ήταν το χαμογελαστό πρόσωπο ενός ευτυχισμένου ανθρώπου που είδα στο Μπαλί. Καλωσόριζε εκστατικός τη θανατική του καταδίκη για την άγρια δολοφονία ενός μεγάλου αριθμού αθώων τουριστών τους οποίους δεν γνώριζε προσωπικά ούτε είχε τίποτε εναντίον τους. Πολλοί στη διάρκεια της δίκης σοκαρίστηκαν από την παντελή έλλειψη μεταμέλειας εκ μέρους του. Όχι μόνο δεν μεταμελήθηκε, αλλά η αντίδρασή του ήταν ανθρώπου αγαλλιώντος. Κούνησε τη γροθιά του στον αέρα, έξαλλος από χαρά που θα γινόταν «μάρτυρας», για να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον όρο των ομοϊδεατών του. Μην αυταπατάστε, εκείνο το μακάριο χαμόγελο εν αναμονή του εκτελεστικού αποσπάσματος είναι το χαμόγελο του πρεζάκια. Εδώ έχουμε τον αρχετυπικό τοξικομανή που παίρνει σκληρό, ανεπεξέργαστο, ανόθευτο Θρησκατέν υψηλών οκτανίων.

Όποιες και αν είναι οι απόψεις σας για τις θεωρίες εκδίκησης και αποτροπής αναφορικά με τη θανατική ποινή είναι φανερό ότι εδώ έχουμε μια ειδική περίπτωση. Ο μαρτυρικός θάνατος είναι παράξενη εκδίκηση για κάποιον που τον λαχταρά διακαώς και όχι μόνο δεν αποτρέπει αλλά στρατολογεί περισσότερους επίδοξους μάρτυρες. Το σημαντικό είναι ότι το πρόβλημα δεν θα προέκυπτε αν προστατεύαμε τα παιδιά από τον εθισμό σε ένα ναρκωτικό που έχει τόσο κακή πρόγνωση για την ψυχική τους υγεία ως ενηλίκων.








Hans Baltung Grien (1484/85-1545), ξυλογραφία, 1508​
Το άρθρο αυτό, με τίτλο “Gerin Oil”, δημοσιεύθηκε στην ιστοσελίδα του Richard Dawkins Foundation, http://richarddawkins.net/articles/122. Στα ελληνικά αναδημοσιεύθηκε από το _The Athens Review of Books_ (Αθηναϊκή Επιθεώρηση του Βιβλίου) τεύχ. 14 (Ιανουάριος 2011), σ. 61, σε μετάφραση Άρη Μπερλή.​


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2011)

Παρότι το _Θρησκατέν_ με ικανοποιεί απόλυτα (και για πολλούς λόγους) σαν απόδοση του αναγραμματισμού του πρωτοτύπου (_Gerin Oil_), αναρωτιόμουν τι αναγραμματισμούς θα μπορούσαμε να φτιάξουμε με την ισογράμματη ΘΡΗΣΚΕΙΑ. Το μόνο που έβγαλα και έλεγε κάτι ήταν το ΘΕΑ ΚΡΙΣΗ. Δεν κάνει για τη μετάφραση του άρθρου, αλλά είναι μια... καλή θεά, να την έχουμε υπόψη μας. Όταν δεν λύνονται τα προβλήματα με τη θρησκεία, τα λύνουμε πια με τη Θεά Κρίση.


----------



## unique (Mar 18, 2011)

Επειδή βλέπω ότι στο νήμα υπάρχουν πολλοί που έχουν ασχοληθεί με τη θεολογία σκέφτηκα να σας απευθύνω ορισμένα ερωτήματα που με απασχολούν από το δημοτικό: Πότε ακριβώς εισάγεται η ψυχή στην εξελικτική διαδικασία που ξεκινά από το αρχικό τυχαίο RNA για να καταλήξει στον άνθρωπο; Με ποιο τρόπο γίνεται αυτό; είναι κληρονομικό, επίκτητο ή τι; Αν είναι κληρονομικό μήπως μας ζητηθεί να πληρώσουμε αυτές τις δύσκολες μέρες φόρο κληρονομιάς; Οι βουδιστές πως πορεύονται χωρίς ψυχή; Μάλλον ρομπότ θα είναι... Όταν συναντάμε ένα βουδιστή πως θα μπορούσαμε να διακρίνουμε την έλλειψη της ψυχής; Γιατί ο θεός αφού κατέστρεψε την ανθρωπότητα (Νώε), και ορισμένες πόλεις (Σόδομα και Γόμορρα), αποφάσισε να έρθει στη γη και να θυσιαστεί για να μας σώσει από το αμάρτημά μας να δαγκώσουμε το μήλο; Και γιατί έδωσε εντολές στους Εβραίους να καταστρέψουν τόσες πόλεις κατά την πορεία τους προς τη γη της επαγγελίας; Και πως συμβιβάζονται όλα αυτά με την άπειρη καλοσύνη του που ο ίδιος εκ των υστέρων διαλάλησε; Και με ποια λογική βασίζεται η πίστη μερικών στον προηγούμενο ισχυρισμό; Και γιατί πρέπει να πληρώνω φόρους για λένε κάποιοι επίσημα τις δικές τους ερμηνείες για όλα τα προηγούμενα; (περιμένω απάντηση κυρίως για το τελευταίο).


----------

